# Led intermitente diferente a los comunes



## monohm (Jul 10, 2007)

Hola amigos, estoy buscando un circuito de pocos componentes ya que es para instalarlo en un helicoptero a control remoto y éste no podria levatar mucho peso.....

La fuente de alimentación disponible es una bateria de Polimero de Litio (LiPo) de 1800 mAh y 11.1V y la idea es ponerle varias luces con Led de chorro... ademas el consumo debe ser lo mas bajo posible para evitar que las luces generen problemas a la duracion del vuelo.

Lo que necesito es un circuito que genere trenes de pulsos para haer que las luces destellen 2 o 3 veces cada 2 segundos aproximadamente.... he buscado por toda la red y lo que mas se acomoda es el temporizador con 555 realizando el ajuste para un tiempo de encendido mucho mas corto que el de apagado, pero de todas maneras es un solo destello...

Si alguien sabe como generar el tren de 2 o 3 pulsos cada 2 segundos le agradezo la información...

Gracias y saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 10, 2007)

Aca tienes algo que podras adaptar, es un temporizador doble, el primero maneja al segundo generando trenes de pulsos.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/cerca-electrica.htm


----------



## monohm (Jul 10, 2007)

Gracias Fogonazo, de verdad lo que me enviste no es lo que necesito pero me abrio la mente a lo que hay que diseñar.... es simplemente un temporizador con frecuencia mas alt y otro con una mas baja y las señales se mezclan a traves de uan AND... en fin... voy a pensarlo bien gracias igualmente, tu ayuda fue un buen aporte


----------



## totung (Jul 11, 2007)

ke onda monohm a mi me ayudaron kon este diagrama ke pase en limpio, todas las resistencias son a 1/2watt, y este circuito funciona con 9volts solo tendrias ke poner una resistencia adecuada ente el positivo de la pila y el positivo del circuito, no he kontado kada kuanto prende pero seguro te servira para darte una idea  8) 

R1=10K 
R2=360ohm
R3=10k (para regular el flasheo puedes konektar un preset(potenciometro) de 10k o una resistencia menor)
R4=360ohm
C1 y C2=100 microfaradios
T1 yT2= BC547-B


----------



## totung (Jul 11, 2007)

ke onda monohm a mi me ayudaron kon este diagrama ke pase en limpio, todas las resistencias son a 1/2watt, y este circuito funciona con 9volts solo tendrias ke poner una resistencia adecuada ente el positivo de la pila y el positivo del circuito, no he kontado kada kuanto prende pero seguro te servira para darte una idea  8) 

R1=10K 
R2=360ohm
R3=10k (para regular el flasheo puedes konektar un preset(potenciometro) de 10k o una resistencia menor)
R4=360ohm
C1 y C2=100 microfaradios
T1 yT2= BC547-B

el Diodo emisor(LED) io puse uno blanco de 27Kmcd, 3.4-3.8v, 25mA.


----------



## daniel05 (Jul 11, 2007)

el LM3909 es de muy bajo conusmo en su hoja de datos puedes encontrar sus configuraciones mas comunes, el problemas es que es un poco caro, pero primero checa la hoja de datos, para veas cual es la razòn de su precio.


----------



## mcrven (Jul 11, 2007)

Amigo, como requieres reducir peso, te recuerdo que, si utilizas el circuito propuesto por manonline, puedes ensamblarlo con el LM-556 versión SMD, y componentes del mismo tipo. El LM-556 es un 555 doble.

Yo tomaría en cuenta el circuito que te envió totung, también.

mcrven


----------



## ciri (Jul 11, 2007)

mm.. veo muchas respuestas.. pero bueno.. creo que no estas muy conforme... ahi va intento con la mia..

te dejo una imagen de un trabajo que hice cuando tenia 15 años.. estudie el 555 para todos lados...

cambiando los valores del pote de 100K (P1) encontras frecuencias diferentes, si no logras la que queres.. podes cambiar tambien el capacitor de 10 micro (C1)..

una vez que tengas la frecuencia que queres medi el pote en que valor se encuentra y compra una resistencia fija de ese valor..

es un circuito muy chico.. y liviano..

cualquiero cosa.. es mas rapido a (PM)..
tengo varios circuitos.. interesantes y faciles con este integrado..


----------



## monohm (Jul 11, 2007)

Muchas gracias a todos los que me han enviado sus aportes... todos estan interesantes y seguro que de cada uno tendré algo en cuenta para el diseño final.... graias y cuando tenga el circuito funcionando como debe ser lo publico...

otra pregunta... un 555 puede trabajar a 12V? seria tecnologia CMOS.. que pasa si en vez de 12V hay 11.1V? ya no trabajaria?? cual es el rango para el voltaje de polarización?? gracias de nuevo


----------



## mabauti (Jul 11, 2007)

> otra pregunta... un 555 puede trabajar a 12V?


 Si. La mayoria de los 555s trabajan hasta 15V


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jul 11, 2007)

Os falta el 4060,bajo consumo y infinidad de convinaciones y muy barato

http://www.cpemma.co.uk/blink.html

segun como conectes los leds obtendrás distintos efectos y duraciones, es un tema de jugar


----------



## ciri (Jul 11, 2007)

lo he probado tranquilo de 5v a 15v..


----------



## wuaka_64 (Oct 26, 2008)

mm el 555 no es cemos y se puede usar en voltakes de 5 a 15 aunque mejor te recomendaria el LM3909 que normalmente publican si pones led intermitente de bajo consumo y en lugar de un capacitode 100 micro ponel uno de mas chico para que sea mas rapido y puedes usar un aplificador operacional configurado en sumador para sumar las señales en lugar de la AND el circuito es bastante efieciente


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 27, 2008)

Trata de cuidar la ortografia


----------



## juancarfox (Oct 27, 2008)

este chavitooo de fernandoae, solo critica y nunca ayuda casi en nada, este foro es para ayudarnos no para criticar, ahi porfavor hermano, sino chequen sus comentarios anteriores


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 27, 2008)

He ayudado a mas de uno! y las criticas las hago cuando lo considero correcto al ver algun concepto equivocado o errores de diferente indole. Y considerando que soy administrador de un foro de mecatronica me parece que esa aclaracion de que un foro sirve para ayuda mutua esta de mas.
Si alguien quiere chequear comentarios no me molesta en lo minimo.
Y antes de que sigas viendo los mios te recomendaria que veas los tuyos, ahi te vas a dar cuenta que solo son preguntas y no aportes.
Espero que no te ofendas, pero viendo la situacion te puedo decir que desde que me inscribi en el foro he colaborado mas que vos.
Saludos.


----------

